# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Listen to Geo News Live Here (Audio)

## imported_admin

[stream:66614a8489]http://xgen.vitalstream.com/mcasx.asx?media=1897614&package=1836290[/stream:66614a8489]

*Geo News Live*

----------


## Majid

Great work adeel brother...and i think you should also give it a small place in home page.

----------


## imported_admin

thank you bro.. yeah sure i'll do that by tomorrow  :Smile:

----------


## imported_admin

ok done, it's there at the main page  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

Adeel brother news are the same old news of yesterday...so i dont know wether link is not working or there is some problem from Geo side or its a problem with my computer..

----------


## Payal

good job!  :Smile:  i guess they refresh it every 24 hours, nways. lets hear from the admin.

----------


## Majid

may be...but i think they update news in every half hour.but not sure of that

----------


## imported_admin

i'm not sure about the update interval, but as payal said it's usually updated every 24 hours, maybe cuz they are still under beta as far as live streaming is concerned.

----------


## RAHEN

i think this geo news is no more working.

----------

